# Shark Week!



## steve777 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes! We have now come upon my favorite time of the year. Every year at this time Discovery Channel runs a straight week of programs about sharks. Great White Sharks, Tiger Sharks, shark attacks, shark mating habits, myths about sharks...you name it! Ok, so maybe I am a little too excited about sharks. But once this one week of the year arrives, and I sit down with some snacks catch the first sight of a Great White's jaw dislocating and chomping into something, I know all is right with the world. Needless to say, the TIVO is locked and loaded! All Hail Shark Week!!!


----------



## Shawn (Aug 2, 2006)

Discovery Channel = 

Shark week is awesome, I watch it every time it airs. I have always been interested in Sharks and the Discovery Channel does a great job on these shows. I will be watching it.


----------



## Leon (Aug 2, 2006)

i used to watch Shark Week myself all the time. but ever since i discovered SS.org and the internet, my TV is now dusty and unused


----------



## Roland777 (Aug 2, 2006)

Does this mean I get to see Kari Byron in a bikini again?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 2, 2006)

I didn't know they ran this every year!

I only ever saw Shark Week '95...I remember it as a good week, it was back when my Grandma was alive and when I was drinking a lot of Sangria for one reason or another.


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 2, 2006)

I luv shark week!!!!










​


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 2, 2006)

Fixed it for you. All hail my 1337 MS Paint skills.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 2, 2006)

Sharks are the one thing I am terrified of. I get nervous in the Shark Encounter at Sea World going through the tunnel. I went surfing a couple of times in college and saw one on 2 sepperate occasions. I haven't been out that far at the beach in 12 years now. I'll take a river, lake or pool any day.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Aug 2, 2006)

I work for Discovery. You should see our building right now... they've transformed the whole thing into a giant shark by using inflateable baloons. The shark head at one end of the building is about 3 stories high!

Here's a link: Shark!


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.break.com/index/great_white_shark_breach.html


----------



## noodles (Aug 2, 2006)

Shark Week is better than Christmas! I've got every single episode programmed into my DVR. Air Jaws is hands down the best of the bunch. I've watched it ten times, and it never gets old.



Roland777 said:


> Does this mean I get to see Kari Byron in a bikini again?


----------



## steve777 (Aug 2, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> I work for Discovery. You should see our building right now... they've transformed the whole thing into a giant shark by using inflateable baloons. The shark head at one end of the building is about 3 stories high!
> Here's a link: Shark!



Wow, that is freaking awesome! I love it when they run the Air Jaws program. When they are breaching, there is nothing in nature that is more terrifying and beautifully awe-inspiring at the same time. Imagine being out in the water and seeing this out of the corner of your eye....


----------



## noodles (Aug 2, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> I work for Discovery. You should see our building right now... they've transformed the whole thing into a giant shark by using inflateable baloons. The shark head at one end of the building is about 3 stories high!



That is true as fuck. Please tell me you can score me some Shark Week swag. That would be supreme. 

Tell them that Shark Week needs to be on HDTV next year. I want some widescreen, high definition video of sharks mauling seals.


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes....SW swag for the SS boys


----------



## steve777 (Aug 2, 2006)

TheReal7 said:


> Yes....SW swag for the SS boys


----------



## Matt Crooks (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll be lucky if *I* get Shark Week swag.  I do have a foam hat that's in the shape of a shark, but that's it. It's pretty goofy too.

I too would like Shark week to be in HD, since I'll have HD at the new house... we'll have to see.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 2, 2006)

Discovery Channel rocks & as usual, Mike Rowe delivers!


----------

